# Just a Visitor..........



## Wunder_Yak (Aug 12, 2009)

What's up everyone, I'm gonna be in Pensacola from 24august to 28september. I don't know anyone or anything in the area but DEFINITELY wanna stay on the water. If anyone could show me ropes of Pensacola or just give me some good info i would be eternally grateful.


----------

